# A.P.R. or UNITRONIC



## UFO1 (May 13, 2009)

I'm new on vwvortex and fresh owner of an 07 gti and I'm thinking to chipp it.Wich one is better:APR or UNITRONIC?


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

i would personally go with APR, i have it and its great... you are not going to see any power differences from chip to chip, the one thing is, if you plan to buy certain mods like a turbo back exhaust and you want APR's version go with APR it makes the stage 2 flash easier... One benefit of APR is that you can control your settings from the cruise control stock, instead of having to plug anything into the OBO II port... 
In the end go with the best price, because they are all sooo closely matched.







and all are great products and make the car sooo much faster!










_Modified by tdotA3mike at 2:53 AM 5/20/2009_


----------



## OmegaRed1723 (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*

I'm running Unitronic Stage 1+, and I love it. It feels like OEM power—as if this is how the car should have left the factory. Uni customer service is great too. They helped my mechanic reslove an ECU problem my car was having that was preventing the flash from completing, and were extremely friendly in the process. Since I've had the flash, I've had zero issues.
One of the reasons I like Uni is that since they only sell software, you aren't limited to using one companies' products. Like tdotA3mike said though, you won't find a huge difference in performance across brands. 
So look at your long term plans for the car and get the flash from the company that'll best suit your needs down the road, when you inevitably get the itch for more power!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (OmegaRed1723)*

With APR you have several different software profiles to choose from at any moment w/o the need to be reflashed by a dealer or an extra hand held device. 
You can choose up to 4 calibrations to go on your vehicle:
Stock - This is the same calibration that came with your car which is handy for diagnosis, or taking the car in for service.
91 Octane performance mode - This calibration is optimized to run on 91 octane or higher octane fuel
93 Octane performance mode - This calibration is optimized to run on 93 octane or higher octane fuel
100 Octane Performance mode - This calibration is optimized to run on 100 octane or higher octane fuel
Valet Mode - This is a numbed down mode you can throw on the car so you dont have to worry about a valet going hog wild in your vehicle!
We also offer up several features as well:
Fault Code Erase - This feature will allow you to clear fault codes/ check engine lights, when you've fixed whatever problem you had in the car. 
Security lock out - This allows you to hid the APR chip and ensure no one can change you programs. If you take the car to the dealer with stock mode and security lockout, they cannot find out your chipped. 
Anti theft - This mode lets you completely disable the car, even if someone steals your keys! Say you go on a long vacation and leave your car in the garage. If someone robs your house and finds your keys, they cant simply load up the car and drive away. W/o knowing your security code, they cannot steal the car!

With APR if you ever decide to upgrade your exhaust or high pressure fuel pump, we have a free software upgrade for you to get the most out of your car. Even if you head off to the dealership and lose the software with a factory reflash, you can pick the software back up again for free. 
If you plan to get a k04 turbocharger, we have software for you at a discounted price, or you can buy the whole kit from us in one shot.
If you want even more power we have a stage 3 kit that includes software and every piece of hardware under the sun to make your car a performance beast!

Basically with APR, every step of the way we have our own hardware and software to support your needs. Since we are a hardware manufacturer and software manufacturer, we can design the equipment you need to make the car go fast and run properly. You don't have to rely on another company to guess and get hardware/software correct as we have done all that work for you.
Our own Motorsport race team is in the second season with this engine beating the ever living crap out of it race after race after race. We have learned so much though motorsport. We have learned the limits and know when components break and why they break. APR is in this business to make the most power we can as safely as possible. We will not sacrifice engine/turbo longevity to get a few extra horsepower. 
Because of this, Volkswagen of America actually uses our software and hardware on their show cars here in the states. VW motorsport in germany uses our hardware. We even have our software and hardware on Special edition factory built GTI's in other countries. 
I'm sure if you go with us, you'll find the mountain of support to be great. There's a dealer around every corner, and we have the hardware and software designed to transform your car in to a true performance street vehicle.


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

APR all the way, like everyone else that has it I LOVE IT!! I would only go Unitronic if i need a custom Big turbo file..


----------



## Gtiupb2002 (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: (A3Performance)*

APR FTW! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nickwayne (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: (Gtiupb2002)*

+1 for APR I am currently stage II with the APR RSC exhaust and I love the power and tone of the car. Power delivery still feels as smooth as stock.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

APR is definitely great software... Unitronic if you are considering going further than stage 2 is also a good option... 
Either or... go with whoever is most conveniently located to you...


----------



## T13R (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*

If you want to be able to switch between programs, stock, 91, 93, 100 octane, etc... get APR. If you don't care to always stay in "chipped" mode, get the one closest to you. 
Unitronic, just like APR, will give you a discounted price if you ever decide to go K04 or BT. For BT, Unitronic has a little bit of an edge as they will tune for your hardware and won't limit you in your choices.


----------



## kettch (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: (T13R)*

+1 for APR, love mine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_With APR you have several different software profiles to choose from at any moment w/o the need to be reflashed by a dealer or an extra hand held device. 
You can choose up to 4 calibrations to go on your vehicle:
Stock - This is the same calibration that came with your car which is handy for diagnosis, or taking the car in for service.
91 Octane performance mode - This calibration is optimized to run on 91 octane or higher octane fuel
93 Octane performance mode - This calibration is optimized to run on 93 octane or higher octane fuel
100 Octane Performance mode - This calibration is optimized to run on 100 octane or higher octane fuel
Valet Mode - This is a numbed down mode you can throw on the car so you dont have to worry about a valet going hog wild in your vehicle!
We also offer up several features as well:
Fault Code Erase - This feature will allow you to clear fault codes/ check engine lights, when you've fixed whatever problem you had in the car. 
Security lock out - This allows you to hid the APR chip and ensure no one can change you programs. If you take the car to the dealer with stock mode and security lockout, they cannot find out your chipped. 
Anti theft - This mode lets you completely disable the car, even if someone steals your keys! Say you go on a long vacation and leave your car in the garage. If someone robs your house and finds your keys, they cant simply load up the car and drive away. W/o knowing your security code, they cannot steal the car!

With APR if you ever decide to upgrade your exhaust or high pressure fuel pump, we have a free software upgrade for you to get the most out of your car. Even if you head off to the dealership and lose the software with a factory reflash, you can pick the software back up again for free. 
If you plan to get a k04 turbocharger, we have software for you at a discounted price, or you can buy the whole kit from us in one shot.
If you want even more power we have a stage 3 kit that includes software and every piece of hardware under the sun to make your car a performance beast!

Basically with APR, every step of the way we have our own hardware and software to support your needs. Since we are a hardware manufacturer and software manufacturer, we can design the equipment you need to make the car go fast and run properly. You don't have to rely on another company to guess and get hardware/software correct as we have done all that work for you.
Our own Motorsport race team is in the second season with this engine beating the ever living crap out of it race after race after race. We have learned so much though motorsport. We have learned the limits and know when components break and why they break. APR is in this business to make the most power we can as safely as possible. We will not sacrifice engine/turbo longevity to get a few extra horsepower. 
Because of this, Volkswagen of America actually uses our software and hardware on their show cars here in the states. VW motorsport in germany uses our hardware. We even have our software and hardware on Special edition factory built GTI's in other countries. 
I'm sure if you go with us, you'll find the mountain of support to be great. There's a dealer around every corner, and we have the hardware and software designed to transform your car in to a true performance street vehicle.










HAHA Arin even though i agree with what you said 100%. That is one large load of smelly marketing material!







you guys also have that end nailed down!








in the end i went with APR for 4 reasons (at the time i had a choice of GIAC or APR...







, 2nd got a great deal on the fully loaded system! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 3rd i liked the cruise control feature... 4th i only want to go one route with the exhaust and its RSC... so it made sense for me to stick with software designed around it (after reflash to stage 2) 
but everyone has there own reasons to go with what they want, just like when you bought a 2.0t (vw or audi or seat







) there are many different equal or better options out there that you could have gone down as well.


----------



## FalmouthMK5 (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: A.P.R. or UNITRONIC (UFO1)*

Do you have a shop that you like to work with? I personally, especially when choosing stage 1 or stage 2 software (I might be more selective with BT software) would pick based on which shop you most like to deal with. I have an EXCELLENT local shop, and they offer Revo, which in addition to Revo itsself being a great company, made the choice very easy.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_HAHA Arin even though i agree with what you said 100%. That is one large load of smelly marketing material!







you guys also have that end nailed down!









Honestly all I did was list how we differ w/o being a jerk.







http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif


----------



## zigger (May 2, 2008)

UNITRONIC!!
K04 file is SICK..


----------



## ericp520 (Nov 2, 2007)

REVO FTW


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Honestly all I did was list how we differ w/o being a jerk.







http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif 

i know i just felt like messing with you guys







you make an amazing product and i would recommend it over the others, because it works for me and in the end thats all that matters!


----------



## OmegaRed1723 (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: A.P.R. or UNITRONIC (FalmouthMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FalmouthMK5* »_I personally, especially when choosing stage 1 or stage 2 software (I might be more selective with BT software) would pick based on which shop you most like to deal with.

Great point. My mechanic is the reason why I ended up going with Uni over software choices.


----------



## jumbo_jet_z (May 19, 2009)

*Re: A.P.R. or UNITRONIC (OmegaRed1723)*

Hi,
may not be on topic here, but I'll ask anyway. Everyone says you shouldnt tell the dealer about chipping your engine, right? And yet the first two dealers for APR products in NYC area are in Audi dealerships. Am I missing something here?
Thank you.


----------



## I... (Oct 8, 2007)

Unitronic


----------



## Bug_racer (Oct 13, 2002)

*Re: (I...)*


_Quote, originally posted by *I...* »_Unitronic

x2


----------



## Akdemir1491 (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: (Bug_racer)*

x3


----------



## aussievfrss (Sep 8, 2008)

Uni for me too...they don't patrol the forum for sales, they just tune cars


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: A.P.R. or UNITRONIC (jumbo_jet_z)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jumbo_jet_z* »_Hi,
may not be on topic here, but I'll ask anyway. Everyone says you shouldnt tell the dealer about chipping your engine, right? And yet the first two dealers for APR products in NYC area are in Audi dealerships. Am I missing something here?
Thank you.

dealer depended







some dealers are really cool about modding, and like you said even have tuner shops in the back of there dealerships!







i got my APR flash done in the back of an VW dealership... lol Its mostly understood that these "tune" friendly dealerships agree not to be ***** about everything but, if its clear an aftermarket part broke something.. it aint covered but they will not void your warranty. Then you have the asshats who see a set of VMR RS4 Reps, LED Tails, and a filter on a stick... and claim that the rims cause all the wonder creaking, or the LED tails, broke your windows somehow, and the filter on the stick caused camshaft failure....







It seems (especially on the Vdub side) that this is more or less the case with dealers. So yes you want to lie to those dealers! cause they will **** you up if you don't! if they have an APR shop in the back chances are they might even cover the tuning under warranty like stasis parts are, and wont care. 

_Quote, originally posted by *aussievfrss* »_Uni for me too...they don't patrol the forum for sales, they just tune cars

you don't like forum deals? i got my APR fully loaded chip nearly cut in half in price because of there "sales patrolling" frankly doesn't bother me. 


_Modified by tdotA3mike at 12:00 AM 5/28/2009_


----------



## twisted by dezign (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: A.P.R. or UNITRONIC (tdotA3mike)*

Unitronic FTW! Got my Stage 1 flash for only $370 CAD.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (aussievfrss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aussievfrss* »_Uni for me too...they don't patrol the forum for sales, they just tune cars

So **** customer support? Gotcha. I'll get right on that!


----------



## DK_GTI_racer (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (aussievfrss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aussievfrss* »_Uni for me too...they don't patrol the forum for sales, they just tune cars

Thats because they are busy patrolling the 1.8T forum...


----------



## OmegaRed1723 (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: (DK_GTI_racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DK_GTI_racer* »_
Thats because they are busy patrolling the 1.8T forum...

Maybe they should get off vortex and get busy writing my Stage 2 file. Went to have my car flashed today and they told my dealer they didn't have the file ready.







They'll be in touch when it's is done. Hours? Days? Weeks? Who knows! Me = muy pissed.


----------



## aussievfrss (Sep 8, 2008)

If you call APR customer support blaming the customer and calling him an idiot like your Australian Rep, when it comes with dealing with issues like fuel cuts, poor tuning, cracked & leaking exhaust ...then kudo's to you in having great customer service...There is a reason why I moved away from being an APR customer...all I can say its great you have people like Arin, doing fancy graphics work for a company...cause at the end of the day that makes the product more expensive for you the customer.


----------



## DK_GTI_racer (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (aussievfrss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aussievfrss* »_If you call APR customer support blaming the customer and calling him an idiot like your Australian Rep, when it comes with dealing with issues like fuel cuts, poor tuning, cracked & leaking exhaust ...then kudo's to you in having great customer service...There is a reason why I moved away from being an APR customer...all I can say its great you have people like Arin, doing fancy graphics work for a company...cause at the end of the day that makes the product more expensive for you the customer.

Well all i can say is that i have always had the absolut best costumer service from APR, but you must have been unlucky with the representive in australia, maybe you should have phoned APR in opelika instead and inform them of what support you have gotten....but anyways do you really think that graphics works is what makes APR products more expensive? So ferrari use a guy like Arin as well to sell their cars more expensive?
how about just better qaulity and design


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (aussievfrss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aussievfrss* »_all I can say its great you have people like Arin, doing fancy graphics work for a company...cause at the end of the day that makes the product more expensive for you the customer.

This is what we call an employee feature. Hiring an employee capable of doing more than one task is pretty nice. Why spend big bucks to outsource when it can be done in house in my spare time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FalmouthMK5 (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
This is what we call an employee feature. Hiring an employee capable of doing more than one task is pretty nice. Why spend big bucks to outsource when it can be done in house in my spare time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Bunk, specialization always yeilds the best results.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (FalmouthMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FalmouthMK5* »_
Bunk, specialization always yeilds the best results.

Ah yes, I agree but if your Technical/Customer Support Rep is also a Software Engineer well versed with previous job history in Web and Software Development, a capable and pretty damn talented hobbyist photographer and videographer, internet assassin, passionate about VAG automobiles and can even sell the products as well..........









Is it more expensive to employ Arin or the 5 people I would need as an alternative to accomplish the same work load?

I think the better question to ask of our competition is what they are doing with their profit? I would assume they aren't reinvesting it like we do as they don't possess nearly the same amount of equipment, resources, talent and yes, marketing abilities. Sounds to me like they are laughing all the way to the bank with your hard earned money for mods that they are developing on a shoe string.


_Modified by [email protected] at 10:52 AM 5-29-2009_


----------



## GTIPASSION (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Unitronic


----------



## tautvydasv (Mar 13, 2007)

Is it possible to get unitronic file for bluefin device?


----------



## gr8ryde (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: A.P.R. or UNITRONIC (UFO1)*

*APR* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Happy * APR * customer since 2002 
02 GTI
03 20th AD GTI
08 GTI
second 08 GTI (Current)











_Modified by gr8ryde at 12:15 PM 5-31-2009_


----------



## labelskate (May 20, 2007)

*Re: (ericp520)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ericp520* »_REVO FTW
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Ah yes, I agree but if your Technical/Customer Support Rep is also a Software Engineer well versed with previous job history in Web and Software Development, a capable and pretty damn talented hobbyist photographer and videographer, internet assassin, passionate about VAG automobiles and can even sell the products as well..........










Is it more expensive to employ Arin or the 5 people I would need as an alternative to accomplish the same work load?

I think the better question to ask of our competition is what they are doing with their profit? I would assume they aren't reinvesting it like we do as they don't possess nearly the same amount of equipment, resources, talent and yes, marketing abilities. Sounds to me like they are laughing all the way to the bank with your hard earned money for mods that they are developing on a shoe string.

Keith, come'on now; we may not be as large as the other competitors; however, there's no denying we sure do a great job on tuning for specific apps & meeting a niche market assisting our customers in realizing their goals.
We have a great respect for our competition and we welcome the challenges. It helps employ innovation in setting new levels.
Unitronic is undergoing change and expansion so be sure that our profits are being re-invested in advancing our development to further our niche market.
A pleasure as always,
Don®










_Modified by [email protected] at 9:27 AM 6-1-2009_


----------



## OmegaRed1723 (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Count me in as a continued member in your niche market. Hit some speedbumps getting Uni Stage 2 software, but as always your customer service was fantastic. Communication is key!! And now that I am stage 2 I can't wipe the sh!t eating grin off my face! Unitronic FTW


----------



## liljons1.8T924 (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: (aussievfrss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aussievfrss* »_Uni for me too...they don't patrol the forum for sales, they just tune cars


dude don't listen to haters like this!!








I too have been an APR user in all my vw's and friends vw's, a total of at least 5 cars and we have never had any issues with the software or customer service. APtuning is our local shop, and if they dont know whats wrong, we go to APR, and we always get answers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zigger (May 2, 2008)

apr ****ed me with my fuel pump 
unitrnic is the best don and marco from sem are amazing


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (liljons1.8T924)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liljons1.8T924* »_

dude don't listen to haters like this!!








I too have been an APR user in all my vw's and friends vw's, a total of at least 5 cars and we have never had any issues with the software or customer service. APtuning is our local shop, and if they dont know whats wrong, we go to APR, and we always get answers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 
APR and UNI are both good companies and they both have a good product and will take care of you in the end and wont leave you hanging. 
But business is like racing when you drive a defensive line and always looking in your rear view mirror and only give what others offer instead of let it all hang out you leave the door open and that's IMO what happened the last few years . 
This is not a knock on any of the companies above this is just and honest view from a longtime moder







Bob.G

p.s. 
I say give the customer what they want and looking for just let them know what the consequences are up front and go from there.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *aussievfrss* »_Uni for me too...they don't patrol the forum for sales, they just tune cars


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_So **** customer support? Gotcha. I'll get right on that!

Arin is right this is the best form for quick info on products and /or issues, personally its made me purchase / get troubleshooting on products when companies like apr, hpa, revo. Have people like Chris, Arin, and Marcel. Not only pushing their products but offering customer support on their products and even chiming in on their competitors. How dare they try and make money…







Get that chip off you back before making these biased comments… 

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_This is what we call an employee feature. Hiring an employee capable of doing more than one task is pretty nice. Why spend big bucks to outsource when it can be done in house in my spare time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *aussievfrss* »_If you call APR customer support blaming the customer and calling him an idiot like your Australian Rep, when it comes with dealing with issues like fuel cuts, poor tuning, cracked & leaking exhaust ...then kudo's to you in having great customer service...There is a reason why I moved away from being an APR customer...all I can say its great you have people like Arin, doing fancy graphics work for a company...cause at the end of the day that makes the product more expensive for you the customer.

That’s just stupid…. You have a product problem fine but your “theory” makes no damn sense. 
Now before I look like an APR fan boy…

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I think the better question to ask of our competition is what they are doing with their profit? I would assume they aren't reinvesting it like we do as they don't possess nearly the same amount of equipment, resources, talent and yes, marketing abilities. Sounds to me like they are laughing all the way to the bank with your hard earned money for mods that they are developing on a shoe string.


Keith saying what I just said applies to you as well, take this advice if you want or not, but there is no need to “point” out anything about your competition especially when they did not make any comments first. In my opinion it looks like you are being quite defensive… but I don’t see why you need to. APR customers like me know you make a good product that is why we are APR costumers; there is no need to get into this type of mudslinging….. It’s not professional… I have no problem standing up for your own products but I don’t see how bashing your completion in this situation helps APR at all… 
Let APR’s quality speak for itself, in the end it’s the only important thing. 

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Keith, come'on now; we may not be as large as the other competitors; however, there's no denying we sure do a great job on tuning for specific apps & meeting a niche market assisting our customers in realizing their goals.
We have a great respect for our competition and we welcome the challenges. It helps employ innovation in setting new levels.
Unitronic is undergoing change and expansion so be sure that our profits are being re-invested in advancing our development to further our niche market.
A pleasure as always,
Don®










Don I am not familiar with Unitronic, but I just wanted to say http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif very professional! I like that it makes a large impression on me when I see Professionalism.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_...Don I am not familiar with Unitronic, but I just wanted to say http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif very professional! I like that it makes a large impression on me when I see Professionalism.










Thank you sir


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Keith, come'on now; we may not be as large as the other competitors; however, there's no denying we sure do a great job on tuning for specific apps & meeting a niche market assisting our customers in realizing their goals.
We have a great respect for our competition and we welcome the challenges. It helps employ innovation in setting new levels.
Unitronic is undergoing change and expansion so be sure that our profits are being re-invested in advancing our development to further our niche market.
A pleasure as always,
Don®









_Modified by [email protected] at 9:27 AM 6-1-2009_

Don,
I wasn't talking about Uni with my post. I was replying to the vfaussie guy.


----------



## Banned 4 Life (Jan 25, 2007)

OK here is what i want to know... I really like all the features of the a fully loaded APR ECU however my tuner is a Uni dealer and the best damn VW mechanics in Toronto who have already been mentioned. Is it possible to ourchase a fullyloaded APR flash and simply have one of the files/programs be the Uni File?


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

*Re: A.P.R. or UNITRONIC (UFO1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UFO1* »_I'm new on vwvortex and fresh owner of an 07 gti and I'm thinking to chipp it.Wich one is better:APR or UNITRONIC?

They're both the same to me; they'll both turn up the boost, they'll both try to convince you that their product is better, and they'll both gladly take your money








What I've learned from this exact question is its less dependent on what is better, and more geared toward location. People tend to get chipped from dealers closer to them. I went with APR because it was closest to me, and I've pretty impressed with them. I've had em since December of 08 and everything still works fine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Trust me, it's not quite as simple as 'turning up the boost'. If it was, our software would be $10 and everyone and their kid sister would sell it.


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Trust me, it's not quite as simple as 'turning up the boost'. If it was, our software would be $10 and everyone and their kid sister would sell it. 

Of course I know that theres alot more work involved than just turning up the boost. If it were that easy, we'd all buy boost controller and have a field day. Companies spend countless hrs tuning to keep the limits, thats where you guys get your cred from http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
When someone gets chipped, lets face it, the first thing they look for his how much boost their pushin (given they have a boost gauge), and for the most point there alike. All companies put in the hours to allow people to safely run those boost levels. But avaliability is huge when it comes to picking your tune.


----------



## Banned 4 Life (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Is it possible to purchase a fullyloaded APR flash and simply have one of the files/programs be the Uni File?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

No, it doesn't work that way.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_No, it doesn't work that way.


i thought you had this option? if people had OBO-II cables? it would be awesome if that could be offered, i don't see why it would be impossible either.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_
i thought you had this option? if people had OBO-II cables? it would be awesome if that could be offered, i don't see why it would be impossible either. 

The reason it's not possible is because it's not like a normal computer with applications, files, etc. It's not quite as simple as saying "Run APR stage 1 91 octane program. Run Unitronic Program. Run Stock Program.". It's like changing the firmware on your router. 


_Modified by [email protected] at 12:55 PM 6-3-2009_


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The reason it's not possible is because it's not like a normal computer with applications, files, etc. It's not quite as simple as saying "Run APR stage 1 91 octane program. Run Unitronic Program. Run Stock Program.". It's like changing the firmware on your router. 


oh i do get that part, what i mean is if i had an OBO II USB cable why can't we from home access the same system your tuner shops do? They don't do anything besides hook everything up and start the flash transferring through. When i had HPA flash my DSG, all the guy did on site (hotel parking lot by the airport! lol) was read the car, pull the shift tables out and send them off, while HPA's techs modded the file. The only reason that guy had to fly down to Toronto from Vancouver was to transfer the files back and forth. It would have been easier for everyone if it could be done this way. And this flash is even easier since it just has to be switched like you said about the router. 
if its the case of "special hardware" ok but isn't it possible to just run an emulation on any computer and work around that? 
and i never debated the complexly of the software, i know allot is going on. just the method of the transfer
_Modified by tdotA3mike at 4:23 PM 6/3/2009_


_Modified by tdotA3mike at 4:24 PM 6/3/2009_


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
One reason we don't do that is it's hackable and people could easily steal code,


thought so just checking.







i have no problems since my APR dealer is 30 mins away but i know some people have farther to go.


----------



## Banned 4 Life (Jan 25, 2007)

Boooo!! I really want a fully loaded APR ECU but I really realy want to run the UNI file. The types of files must be the same, no? its not like I am trying to open an excel file with word. Aren't the file extensions the same? What if i can get the UNI file, on on flash disk coudl i not bring it to an APR dealer and when they flash the ecu simply replace one of the APR files?


----------



## twisted by dezign (Jul 3, 2008)

Got flashed with the Unitronic Stage 2 HPFP file today. The power delivery is incredibly smooth and the car still pulls hard at higher RPMs.


----------



## steve'sGTI=beast (May 13, 2008)

*Re: (twisted by dezign)*

APR







U MUST BE







TO GET ANYTHING ELSE i love it and cant wait to go stage 2 or3 maybe BT i have no idea the options are endless and i love it


----------



## gtiseaman (Mar 10, 2009)

why dont you just get the trial from both... that is what i did and i ended up getting apr just cuz everything in my car is apr..... both good programs ran them both but like i said they had a special going on and why have unitronic when im running apr products?? doesnt make sense


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Right now we have our software on sale:
$549 for a Single Program Only
$599 for a Fully Loaded ECU
A Fully Loaded ECU Includes your Choice of 4 of the Following Programs:
* Stock Mode :: Exact Original Mapping and Performance
* 91 Octane Performance
* 93 Octane Performance
* 100 Octane Performance
* Valet Mode :: Limits RPMs and Power Output
A Fully Loaded ECU Also Includes:
* Fault Code Erase :: Erases Fault ECU Fault Codes
* Security Lockout :: Locks Advanced Functionality of Cruise Control, Password Protected
* Anti-Theft :: Disables Throttle to Render Vehicle Inoperable, Password Protected


----------



## gtiseaman (Mar 10, 2009)

gotta be dumb to pass this up... i spent over 1k on all my stuff


----------



## ray32 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: (gtiseaman)*

what about GIAC ???


_Modified by ray32 at 9:46 AM 6-28-2009_


----------



## ray32 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*

.


----------



## Jovian (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ray32)*

All of the major chip providers are good. APR GIAC REVO and Unitronics. Each have their upsides and downsides so research it thoroughly. I have had GIAC and APR on various cars I have owned. Both were awesome but if I had a choice I pick APR.
With APR I like their easy profile switching that doesnt involve anything extra. Their tunes are also tried and true
GIAC has a nice selection for most cars with both stock turbo setups and big turbo setups. They have been around a while just like APR
Revo is the newer guy on the block with good tunes and the ability to slightly customize your setting with a separate tool.
Unitronics has also been around a while, more known for the big turbo setups and running some cars with really impressive numbers. 
For our the 2.0t engine I have found APR or Revo has been giving it the most support and options for our setups. There are many more software tuners out there some good, some bad but theses are the more common and tried and true ones. The best advice I have seen others give is to pick one that has a shop near you that can work with you


_Modified by Jovian at 5:48 PM 6-28-2009_


----------



## datsprite (Sep 1, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *aussievfrss* »_Uni for me too...they don't patrol the forum for sales, they just tune cars
> 
> So **** customer support? Gotcha. I'll get right on that!





LOL apr support. now thats something thats news to me. i appreciate yall marketing your intake as perf3ect fitment , but come to find out none of the mounting points line up and it rubs on the engine cover. UNITRONIC ftw


----------



## TDITex818 (Jul 26, 2013)

I chose Unitronics because of there is a shop near me that is awesome. They are both great tunes but for me it came down to local customer service.

The local APR tuner did not answer any of my questions the way I was expecting. It was kinda like "yeah we can do the tune" but then radio silence when I started asking about the other features or options I could purchase.

So it is not that APR has bad customer service, it is my local shop that deals their products does, IMO. Well that's my 2 cents for what its worth and I am more than satisfied with my Uni tune!


----------



## Vwintraining (Dec 20, 2016)

I'm still debating if I want to go Unitronics or APR. I'm having a really hard time figuring what I want. As of right now, I want to go stage 2. I need to figure out a clutch and breaks. I already know that I want a limited slip diff, BC Racing coilovers, still figuring out the exhaust (full TBE non resonated), and I would like a dry element CAI. A big question I do have, is how do the two brands make the power? Does make make power differently than the other? I drive a 2013 GTI. My Dad wants to get a tune for his Mk4 Jetta TDI. If anyone had any info on that as well.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

